# What to look for in a Boer doe?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What should I look for in a Boer doe/doeling?

-In bloodlines
-Conformation
-Should I get reg or not
-And what is better, % or pure

And any other tips you have!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I would look at conformation more than bloodlines. Bloodlines are important but I wouldn't buy a doe that is ugly just cause she has Ruger or Wide Load bloodlines. I would look for a doe that has a long neck and a feminine head with horns curving straight back alongside her neck not sweeping out. I'd want a long body with legs that are thick in the bone area. I'd want very wide front and back and good defined buns and no slope in the hip down to the tail. On getting reg or not it's up to you if you want to show or sell babies most likely people are going to want to know the background of the goat and want papers. I would say fullblood is better than % unless you want a bunch of wethers that you don't know what to do with. Unless you are going to use them for meat or something. We are Vegan soo our wethers are our friends not food. lol Purebred is good too as they are pretty much considered fullbloods. Purebreds show in fullblood classes. And it would be easier to sell purebred bucks for commercial use I would think. And as far as paints or traditional or solids or spots? It doesn't really matter in the show ring, what matters is conformation from what I've seen. It's kinda your own personal likes as far as color goes. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

The main question I have is..

what do you want to do with the goats?

that will determine which of the things you mentioned i recommend.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Starting off I want meat. Later I would like to sell maybe as breeding stock or Kiko cross breeding stock. But it's good conformation and meat I'm after right now. I want to get good animals.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

There you go...you said exactly what you want in that post and what you should be looking for.

Lol you answered your own question...so I would recommend registered...but if its a REALLY quality doe that isnt registered that is ok as well.

Bloodlines are a start...more of a guide to what has worked and placed well in the past versus what is out there today in terms of genetics.

I see you are in Canada...what part? That may be helpful in putting you in contact with some good goat friends.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Central Ontario.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

One thing I really prefer with the Boers, especially bucks is horns that are up off of the neck. I don't like the horns to be right along side the neck, I want them to curve back and then out. They stay out of the way and don't rub their neck or interfere with how they turn their head.

Here's a doe I have that has very nice horns IMO.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like that, too. It would seem that if the horns go down along the neck, the could get imbedded or something along those lines...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never seen one get imbedded, but they can rub the hair off really bad and if they are too close at the base they can get another goats leg caught a lot easier and can end up breaking it. Jack Mauldin wrote a really good article on horns: http://jackmauldin.com/head_horns.html

I have always heard that a wide horn set typically indicates a wide goat, so I try to select goats whose horns are very wide at the base.


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Look for a doe with a deep body and a wide chest. The should have big butts and long necks.


----------

